# Airport Extreme + Xbox 360 Live ± LAN/Wireless = 100% epic fail - please help!



## rnc505 (Nov 30, 2008)

*Airport Extreme + Xbox 360 Live ± LAN/Wireless = 100% epic fail - please help!*

Okay so I have an Airport Extreme Base Station (w 1 gigabit ethernet - the newer one) and an Xbox 360 w/ Xbox Live. No matter if I use LAN or Wireless (with the official Wireless b/g xbox thing) I constantly get STICT NAT type.

I've tried forwarding ports, manual ip configs - NOTHING.

Here's my current specs:
-XBOX LAN (or Wireless) manual ip 10.0.1.199
-Airport Extreme - Sharing public IP address - Default Host @ 10.0.1.199 - Port Mapping of TCP (80,3074,53 - public and private) and UDP (88,3074,53 - public and private) w/ the private ip address of 10.0.1.199.
-Airport Extreme then connects to a fiber optics box that is connected to some central place in my neighborhood (communial internet provider), so possibly I'm getting doubled NAT'd

I'm at wits end, I've actually been forced to complete Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2 campaign mode 2 on all difficulties (yes ALL) when all I wanna do is use my thermal scope on my Intervention on Multiplayer!

Please help! If you can get it to work, there may be financial compensation!


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Airport Extreme + Xbox 360 Live ± LAN/Wireless = 100% epic fail - please help!*

Hi rnc505,
You need to enable upnp (Universal Plug and play) in your router settings.
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/941206
Thanks.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: Airport Extreme + Xbox 360 Live ± LAN/Wireless = 100% epic fail - please help!*

http://support.xbox.com/support/en/...kEquipment/CompatibleNetworkingEquipment.aspx

Tha Airport routers are not listed as compatible.


----------



## rnc505 (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Airport Extreme + Xbox 360 Live ± LAN/Wireless = 100% epic fail - please help!*



ebackhus said:


> http://support.xbox.com/support/en/...kEquipment/CompatibleNetworkingEquipment.aspx
> 
> Tha Airport routers are not listed as compatible.




I understand that but there has to be a fix. I mean everywhere I've looked says that even with airport LAN is always the working result but that isn't my case. Btw airport doesn't support upnp (or whatever the windows autoport forward protocol is) but uses macintoshs version of the similar idea. 

Please guys I really need help!


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Airport Extreme + Xbox 360 Live ± LAN/Wireless = 100% epic fail - please help!*

You mentioned it in your original post, and it is a good chance you are double NATTed. In the Airport Extreme configuration, go to the Utilities page, then the Admin Utility. Select the Apple Base Station from the list, then go to the Internet tab. If it lists your Internet IP address, compare it to the external IP address listed at www.portforward.com. Are they the same or different?


----------



## rnc505 (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Airport Extreme + Xbox 360 Live ± LAN/Wireless = 100% epic fail - please help!*

 
 

Is this what you were looking for?


----------



## rnc505 (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Airport Extreme + Xbox 360 Live ± LAN/Wireless = 100% epic fail - please help!*

I tried changing "Share a public IP address" to none (Bridge Mode) and it didn't work so when I reverted the update my new internal ip address became 10.0.2.xxx just an fyi.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Airport Extreme + Xbox 360 Live ± LAN/Wireless = 100% epic fail - please help!*

I believe you do have double NAT. If you see a brand name and model on the fiber optic box (or device the Airport Extreme is connected to), please post it.


----------



## rnc505 (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Airport Extreme + Xbox 360 Live ± LAN/Wireless = 100% epic fail - please help!*

I just got home from the movies and I took a quick look at the fibre optics box. There were some bikes in the way and its kinda late so I was only able to catch the model # and I saw the serial number (but was unable to remember it).

The enclosure ID is SC101004 as shown by this website: http://www.grainger.com/1/1/51191-wiegmann-sc101004-enclosure-nema-1-16-ga-10-00-6-88-4-00.html

In the morning I will take a more meticulous look - possibly asking my dad for any info he has or knows regarding the setup of the fibre optics box.

Thanks so much Jason09!

rnc505


----------



## rnc505 (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Airport Extreme + Xbox 360 Live ± LAN/Wireless = 100% epic fail - please help!*

Something tells me that that the fibre optics box in my garage isn't creating the secondary router. All that's inside there is wires, flashing lights and power supply. Tomorrow I'm going to call the technicaly 1800 number to see more info about the hardware that is installed in my neighborhood and whether or not we have 1 big router for our whole neighborhood that is causing this problem - and hopefully I'll be able to get the hardware specs on that.

In the case that all hardware specs are unavailable (in South Florida, people are lazy idiots, believe me - and I'm referring to the ones "working"), how would we procede? Would it involve putting my router in a bridge mode?

Thanks again!

rnc505


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: Airport Extreme + Xbox 360 Live ± LAN/Wireless = 100% epic fail - please help!*

First thing. Try lowing the number of IP's your DHCP has to handle. there is no need for your Xbox to be on 10.1.1.199 make it 10.1.1.20 or somthing smaller, i belive there is a limited number of IP addresses the NAT protocol can handle i dont know if it means say 30 connections or IP addresses 1 - 30. 
For a test to ensure its not a Port or NAT issue i would suggest enabling DMZ on your Xbox's IP address. If your able to connect then it means NAT is still blocking and you should switch NAT from Strict to Open. If however you are still been blocked then where ever your fiber goes there could be a HUB exchange or similar blocking the connection. Some ISP's block vunerable ports which can include Xbox ports (8080) and many cases by giving them a call you can get them unblocked.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Airport Extreme + Xbox 360 Live ± LAN/Wireless = 100% epic fail - please help!*

Try Aus_Karlos's suggestions first, then if they don't work, then try calling the ISP that installed the central router.


----------



## rnc505 (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Airport Extreme + Xbox 360 Live ± LAN/Wireless = 100% epic fail - please help!*

okay - tried lower the ip and using DMZ (or as Airport Extreme Base Station calls it - the "default host".

New INTERNAL ip = 10.0.1.5 set on the Airport Extreme tied to the Xbox's wireless MAC address. Set default host @ 10.0.1.5 - enabled NAT port forwarding and enabled use of NAT-PMP (apple's version of UPNP).

 

Not working on the XBOX. NAT type = STRICT still.

And to further prove the double nat problem. I didn't even see it before because the light has always been green but I must've ignored it once upon a time.

 

So I got the phone number of Tech Support for my neighborhood internet service and I'm gonna give them a call right now. In order to keep things simple I'm not going to ask them to fix my xbox problem but rather my double nat problem. The tech support is based out of Toronto, CA not local so the only thing I can guess they are going to give me is the PPPoE login/password to the modem/switch hub at my neighborhood and then instead of connecting via ethernet i'll connect via PPPoE. The may tell me to switch it to bridge mode, but after read some articles on this subject, unless they additionally give me the PPPoE info, this won't work as I've tested it before.

I'll post the result when I'm done.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Airport Extreme + Xbox 360 Live ± LAN/Wireless = 100% epic fail - please help!*

Yeah, I had a strong feeling double NAT was the problem based on the previous screenshot you posted.
I guess we'll see what they say.


----------



## rnc505 (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Airport Extreme + Xbox 360 Live ± LAN/Wireless = 100% epic fail - please help!*

Called my originating ISP and the tech support number. Both told me to call the Property Manager at my neighborhood for more localized, on-site help. And other than that they were a complete was of time to call. The Property Manager isn't answering (afterall it is Thanksgiving week), but according to my dad, she hasn't called back over the last 3 days so IDK how much help we will get there and when.

I've been messing around with the settings on Bridge Mode. Suprisingly, no other computer can connect to the router (self-assigned IP address isn't correct - via WAN we are given some private network 172.16.2.152 on the router and when we try to connect a PC or Mac to the router it assignes a 169.xx.xx.xx which isn't even close to being anywhere near right.) but the XBOX can not only connect to the router, but actually connect to the internet - OMG - but when we run the Test Xbox LIVE Connection test it once again offers a STRICT NAT type, which should've worked right? - so I'm thinking now we are back to the drawing board.

Any ideas? lol.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Airport Extreme + Xbox 360 Live ± LAN/Wireless = 100% epic fail - please help!*

Well, now I would say to reset everything.
Unplug the router for a few minutes, then restart the computer and Xbox.


----------



## rnc505 (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Airport Extreme + Xbox 360 Live ± LAN/Wireless = 100% epic fail - please help!*

I turned off/turned back on - no effect whatsoever.

The only thing that makes sense is that the router that my neighborhood owns is blocking ports! and I might as well give up because even if I can get a hold of the person who would be able to help me, 1) they would never unblock the ports just because South Florida is such a rude area and 2) they would never give me the PPPoE user/pass (idk if this would even help).

I have run out of options, disregarding the running of my own private T1 or similar line.
Thanks guys for trying! 

rnc505


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Airport Extreme + Xbox 360 Live ± LAN/Wireless = 100% epic fail - please help!*

I thought about that central router blocking ports, and unfortunately, there isn't much you can do about that.


----------



## rnc505 (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Airport Extreme + Xbox 360 Live ± LAN/Wireless = 100% epic fail - please help!*

I've talked to my dad and we're starting to look into companies that offer to run a DSL broadband line into homes. So far the lowest price is AT&T which offers speeds a bit more than is needed to run xbox live well and its about $37/month.

I know you guys might be saying, "what people are stupid enough to pay for same thing twice." Well, this problem isn't going to get better and my dad said the same thing, but I got a website running that makes me a steady $100/month so it's not like my parents will be paying for it.

Are there any suggestions on who to go with/anyone has any good comments or comments about a company's reputation (good or bad), please?

Thanks so much you guys,

rnc505


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: Airport Extreme + Xbox 360 Live ± LAN/Wireless = 100% epic fail - please help!*

I don't know about your area but down here ATT is slow as molasses. They're still using copper lines in most of the city while the cable company (my employer) is fiber optic.


----------

